# Digikam installs but does not start



## Terpentijn (Sep 11, 2019)

I’m running FreeBSD 12 p10 with the xfce desktop. `pkg install digikam` installs a lot of packages but after installation, digikam does not start. I tried a reboot but that did not solve the problem. Is this a known issue with digikam? I need a GUI photo organizer that is capable to do some simple edits on my jpegs and change/add metadata. Any suggestions on this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

Open an xterm (or a similar terminal) and run it from there. Does it print any error messages?


----------



## Terpentijn (Sep 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Open an xterm (or a similar terminal) and run it from there. Does it print any error messages?


I tried this already. Didn’t work either. Nothing happens. No msgs. Nothing... it’s weird.


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 11, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken you are tracking "lates" package repository. This could be on of the cases Phishfry you warned of using "latest".


----------



## SirDice (Sep 11, 2019)

Neither quarterly or latest are functionally checked. The only criteria for a port is that it builds cleanly. Nobody does a functional check of the resulting packages.


----------



## Terpentijn (Sep 11, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Neither quarterly or latest are functionally checked. The only criteria for a port is that it builds cleanly. Nobody does a functional check of the resulting packages.


Hm. Nice to know it builds cleanly but does not work. Ah well, I’ll look for another photo manager. Hopefully I’ll find one that does work and supports the few options I’m looking for. Cropping, simple basic edits (if needed) and good TIFF, PNG and JPEG support.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 11, 2019)

There were some talks about patching digikan two days ago at #kde-freebsd on Freenode, you may want to popup in there.


----------

